# Found a 1933 Mead Ranger Ace bicycle with original receipt and warranty card



## Sped Man (Apr 9, 2013)

This bad boy was in my own back yard about 7 blocks from my home. The bike beyond to the son of the original owner. The father's mother purchased it for him in 1933. They kept the original receipt, Mead warranty paper and the sold tag. The original purchase price was $35.85. It was purchased in October 7, 1933. At the Mead Cycle Company Bicycles and bicycle sundries parkcycles, velocipedes  and repair. Located on 12 S. Market Street. Between Madision and Monroe St. 

















With tires inflated:


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 9, 2013)

What a great story and find congrats!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

Good for you!!! Killer bike, congrats on a great find!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

...more pics please!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitown (Apr 10, 2013)

*Wow...*

Amazing find! Congratulations!

Tall frame (rare) and early, early, early balloon tire model. Amongst the 1st balloon bikes which debuted around the same time (by Schwinn). Yours appears to sport a Schwinn frame & sprocket. Great paint and chrome/nickel.

And I second the call for more pics.


----------



## bike (Apr 10, 2013)

*Super! I have owned bikes in better condition*

but not with the history...To me -that is AMERICANA- they way it was actually used- without spin of the hobby.

I found this interesting for some perspective:

http://www.dollartimes.com/calculators/inflation.htm
Less than I thought- actually made some money.

Another way to look at it:

http://www.moneychimp.com/calculator/compound_interest_calculator.htm


----------



## biker (Apr 10, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> This bad boy was in my own back yard about 7 blocks from my home. The bike beyond to the son of the original owner. The father's mother purchased it for him in 1933. They kept the original receipt, Mead warranty paper and the sold tag. The original purchase price was $35.85. It was purchased in October 7, 1933. At the Mead Cycle Company Bicycles and bicycle sundries parkcycles, velocipedes  and repair. Located on 12 S. Market Street. Between Madision and Monroe St.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did you get that beautiful bike? Ebay? Craigs? How much was it?


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 10, 2013)

ronbug said:


> How did you get that beautiful bike? Ebay? Craigs? How much was it?




I met a friend I hadn't seen in 6-7 years at the Addison Bike Show and Swap. We started to talk about bikes and life in general and he mentioned the bike. I believe I saw that bike years ago when I was a lot younger stud. I completely forgot that he had that bike. I blame my wife of course. She must of nagged it out of me  I went to his house and we ended up trading for it. There are none on Ebay. Occasionally a good bike pops up on Craigslist usually with a huge price tag.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 12, 2013)

Tremendous survivor!!!


1918 Ranger


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 12, 2013)

this is Bill Triplett's in Florida.  A beautiful original paint version.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 12, 2013)

That looks like a tall frame variant too, so very ride worthy.


----------



## Claysgarage (Apr 18, 2013)

*mead bike*



Sped Man said:


> This bad boy was in my own back yard about 7 blocks from my home. The bike beyond to the son of the original owner. The father's mother purchased it for him in 1933. They kept the original receipt, Mead warranty paper and the sold tag. The original purchase price was $35.85. It was purchased in October 7, 1933. At the Mead Cycle Company Bicycles and bicycle sundries parkcycles, velocipedes  and repair. Located on 12 S. Market Street. Between Madision and Monroe St.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

